# Creatine and anxiety/propanolol



## JoeBoxer (Jul 18, 2012)

hey guys i currently take propanolol for anxiety. i train regularly, and have posted asking about Theanine. 

Anyway, i have read on other pages that creatine can be negative for anxiety - does anyone know the score here? have you tried it, and what were the effects on anxiety?


----------



## JoeBoxer (Jul 18, 2012)

so does anyone know whether creatine would be a bad move with anxiety? can it have a negative effect? and is it ok to be taking medication with it? i want to try it but don't want to increase anxiety.


----------



## JoeBoxer (Jul 18, 2012)

also i meant to say I'm going to be trying taurine not theanine!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I've taken it. Noted no change but that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I've just recently stopped creatine (this week) to lose some weight but nah i noticed no difference with anxiety and dont see why it would have an effect on anxiety?.


----------



## JoeBoxer (Jul 18, 2012)

i dot either, but i do know that a lot of people have noticed side effects such as feeling shaky, and dehydration.

I guess someone with anxiety may focus on these feelings and find their anxiety increase, as i don't tend to get worried about those sorts of physical feelings i think i should be okay but was hoping for some feedback.

Thanks guys


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, you're meant to drink a lot of water when taking creatine so that could be the cause of dehydration. . . wow and thats just made me realize how dry my lips are, clearly haven't been drinking enough water myself >,<;

But yeah you've sort of answered the question your self, so i guess your good to go. Btw, i'm not sure where you're from but if you can get some 'USN Creatine X4' then i highly recommend it, i got some great gains from it.


----------



## JoeBoxer (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks mate. I recently found a brilliant article which explains all the supposed problems that creatine causes...including depression, anger, tiredness, cramping, bloating - all of these are symptoms of dehydration!

I just hope it doesn't affect my meds - i asked the dr and he didn't know anything about supplements.


----------

